# RMC "Orientation Period" (FYOP) fitness level?



## fanman (9 Apr 2010)

Hi forum,

I got accepted into the upcoming 2010 school year at RMC kingston and after doing some research, I have concluded that I need to start exercising to prepare for the "Orientation Period" (FYOP). After watching some videos on youtube and asking friends who are currently at RMC, I have started to worry about my physique. I'm a small guy so I'm scared I won't be able to carry my own load while at FYOP. So my question is , how fit do I have to be? I'm thinking of taking supplements to help gain muscle mass, and I'm going to the gym daily now (alternating between muscular strength/endurance & cardio). Of course I will try to get into the best shape before leaving for RMC, but for my mental sanity, I would like to know how fit exactly I have to be.
Any comments, opinions, and past experience would be greatly appreciated!
PS. I'm fully aware of the fitness standards of the CF but I'm pretty sure the standards at FYOP exceed that.

Cheers,
Jason
Occupation: Aero Controller
Degree: Engineering

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## George Wallace (9 Apr 2010)

Welcome to army.ca.  This topic need not have been started, as your questions have already been asked and answered several time before.  



Topic Locked.


----------

